# Training a 4 year old doe and a Baby??



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

So I am planning on showing dairy goat and breeding goat this year (or something like that). In order to show my two goats, I will have to train them and they have never been shown before. One is a 4 year old and one was born January 30th of this year and was hoping to get started as soon as possible so that don't wait until last minute to do it. I was wondering if anyone ever had luck training them at these ages and how you trained them? I can't seem to find good "How to" videos for dairy goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What breed are you showing?

My kids show Boer goats. We use adjustable sheep halter/leads like this (there are different kinds). The one below we actually use backwards because the nose band tends to slip off easier. So the part that tightens to the lead we actually put around the head, and the part that is shown to go around the head, we use over the nose. I can show a pic if that doesn't make sense lol.

We've bought does and bucks in the past that were not lead trained. They fight it, but generally calm down. You just have to be patient with them, work with them, be kind if they freak out - stay calm and just reassure them. They may bulk, and refuse to walk so baby steps. Encourage them to move forward. If they have a favorite treat that can help too. If you use treats, once they are walking better you can start slacking and weaning them off of the treats. 
My kids have 2 yearlings they bought in August, and neither were lead trained, yet both walk very well when we put them on the halter which really isn't very often - hoof trimming and weighing usually.
So your older doe may surprise you.

As for babies... My kids start them about 4-6 weeks - when the halter above starts to fit them well enough to stay on their face lol. Or they wait until they are about weaning age. My kids put the halter on, and hold them, and allow them to fight it a bit. Always ending on a good note. Usually they find their favorite place to rub/scratch them. As they get used to having it on, they start working with them trying to get them to take steps forward. Making a routine several times a week helps considerably. 
This was my son last year getting a buck kid used to the halter









He LOVES his armpit to be scratched. My son was also teaching him to relax and stand quietly.









Once they are doing good on a halter, then we add in a show collar. If you are showing dairy you probably will be using a chain collar - withour Breeding Boer goats we use prong collars. 
Add the collar to get them adjusted, but use the halter for most of the control, get them used to the collar by adding pressure. So your pulling them forward with the collar, so that they feel the pressure, but the halter is also telling them they need to move forward. 
Some people just go straight from halter to collar, and if the goat is easy going, that can work. But we've found transitioning like this to be easier especially on the babies.

Hope this helps


----------



## goodenuff (Jan 1, 2019)

That’s great and helps a bunch!! I have Nigerians so I’ll be showing dairy but my brother will be doing market so this benefits us both! Thanks!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Consistency. Work in short sessions of about 10 minutes every day until she gets the idea, then move to several days a week. You can encourage forward motion with treats as well as pressure. 
Always stay calm! No matter what the doe does keep your voice and motions steady. This will encourage her confidence in you. 
Set her up whenever you stop and then scratch her to encourage her to keep the pose. Her front legs should be directly underneath her and her hocks should line up right under her pins. If she moves out of place just calmly reset her feet and scratch her. 

I had a great dairy goat showmanship guidebook. I’ll have to try to find the link for you. I printed it for all the dairy goat kids in our 4H club this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------

